# Where's Conrad?!



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

:scratchhead:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

maybe things are going good and he doesnt need our wisdom anymore


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Trenton scared him away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

alphaomega said:


> Trenton scared him away.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Robert Conrad? He is on some beach with a Duracell Battery on his shoulder, daring someone tp "call it regular".
William Conrad died some time ago, not too long after Jake and the Fatman was cancelled.
Conrad Bain, I think died,too. Maybe not, though. I'll Google.
Joseph Conrad is dead-decent writer , though.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Bain is alive. 88 years old.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

:lol:


Arnold said:


> Robert Conrad? He is on some beach with a Duracell Battery on his shoulder, daring someone tp "call it regular".
> William Conrad died some time ago, not too long after Jake and the Fatman was cancelled.
> Conrad Bain, I think died,too. Maybe not, though. I'll Google.
> Joseph Conrad is dead-decent writer , though.


:lol:


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

He's on an intensive self-improvement program.

It was long overdue.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Conrad said:


> He's on an intensive self-improvement program.
> 
> It was long overdue.


Missed you - was it the call of the wild?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Conrad said:


> He's on an intensive self-improvement program.
> 
> It was long overdue.


You hiking the Appalacian trail? Thought you got eaten by a shark or something!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> You hiking the Appalacian trail? Thought you got eaten by a shark or something!


With the governor of SC?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Look for the guy who resembles a pharmacist.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> Missed you - was it the call of the wild?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Call of the soul.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Conrad said:


> He's on an intensive self-improvement program.
> 
> It was long overdue.


Are you doing a motorcycle diaries type thing? I'm sure it won't surprise you at all that Che Guevara is an individual I look up to. Him and Gandhi. Completely different moral compasses but equal in passion and strength of belief.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

"Connie, we hardly knew ye"


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Are you doing a motorcycle diaries type thing? I'm sure it won't surprise you at all that Che Guevara is an individual I look up to. Him and Gandhi. Completely different moral compasses but equal in passion and strength of belief.


I had Robert Pirsig's dad, Maynard, as a prof. Different motorcycle book, though.
Dad and kid were quite bright.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

I remember you! Finding what you are looking for I hoperay:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Arnold said:


> I had Robert Pirsig's dad, Maynard, as a prof. Different motorcycle book, though.
> Dad and kid were quite bright.


Different but equally interesting. I can imagine it'd be quite an experience to have him as a teacher. Was he a good Professor or did he put you to sleep?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

sharks on the appalachian trail?


----------

